# Chatt Nat Forest Bear Nov. Fools Day



## twincedargap (Nov 5, 2019)

Had the privilege to take this sow on Friday afternoon, 6pm.  Hunted a saddle that had white and red oaks, some hickory. Found three piles crusted old scat, one rain melted pile I assumed to be pretty fresh.

Surprisingly found another hunters vacant lock on stand in my intended spot, so set up 30 yds away since it didn’t appear he had been there recently.







It also was my first tree saddle hunt so took about 45 mins to get settled, and then ten mins later Baloo ghosts thru a thicket. Made it extra cool to take my first big bear with some new cool lite weight gadgetry thanks to Jbogg’s intro to this new lite weight run and gun setup.









Hardest thing I ever have done packing wise. The head and hide attached had to be close to 100 lbs with all the fat.











The first 100 yds off the mountain was easy, the remaining 1100’ descent through laurel hades was an absolute suckfest that would challenge my commitment to bear hunting. Well at least until three hikes in and out, 15 hours later,   enjoying the 1st celebratory beer! Now I’m ready to roll again.

Postscript, I checked my scouting notes, I’ve logged over 75 miles of hiking and scouting nearby WMA’s and NF In the last three months. I made it a pledge to expand my knowledge and learn additional areas to hunt.  This bear was the fruit of those efforts to find new ground. In fact this was the first time I’d ever hunted the spot after noting it earlier this season.  To me, boots on the ground is the only way. 

Here’s a quick bear roll video:


----------



## splatek (Nov 5, 2019)

Nice bear
Congrats


----------



## Dana Young (Nov 5, 2019)

Good JOB congrats


----------



## Raylander (Nov 5, 2019)

Nice work. Congratulations!


----------



## ScarFoot (Nov 5, 2019)

Very nice, looks like it has a beautiful coat.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 5, 2019)

Good looking bear, congrats!


----------



## Ghost G (Nov 5, 2019)

Congrats Twincedargap!  Way to go!


----------



## Timberman (Nov 5, 2019)

Nice!!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Nov 5, 2019)

Dandy bear, congrats.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 5, 2019)

Love the white patch!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 5, 2019)

twincedargap said:


> Had the privilege to take this sow on Friday afternoon, 6pm.  Hunted a saddle that had white and red oaks, some hickory. Found three piles crusted old scat, one rain melted pile I assumed to be pretty fresh.
> 
> Surprisingly found another hunters vacant lock on stand in my intended spot, so set up 30 yds away since it didn’t appear he had been there recently.
> 
> ...



Nice. Congrats!

At least it was down hill and not a uphill drag. I use to do that with bucks and pray it wasn't going to bust their rack up. I found out quick it's better to have a uncontrollable dead animal to go down the mountain before me.


----------



## jbogg (Nov 5, 2019)

Great looking bear Tom!  Glad the tree saddle worked out.  I think mine will be a game changer.


----------



## Buckman18 (Nov 5, 2019)

Congratulations on a great bear!


----------



## strothershwacker (Nov 5, 2019)

Good bear. Congrats.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 6, 2019)

Nice job


----------



## Rabun (Nov 6, 2019)

Very nice bear!  Congratulations!


----------



## 35 Whelen (Nov 6, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## livinoutdoors (Nov 6, 2019)

Way to go! Nice bear! Glad to hear your new setup worked out well


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 6, 2019)

Great bear, I, too love the white blaze. Great job!


----------



## FMBear (Nov 6, 2019)

Congrats! Enjoy the fine meals of your harvest!


----------



## antharper (Nov 6, 2019)

Beautiful bear , congrats !! That stand almost looks like it built between the 2 trees


----------



## NGAHILLBILLY (Nov 7, 2019)

Great bear congrats


----------



## twincedargap (Nov 7, 2019)

antharper said:


> Beautiful bear , congrats !! That stand almost looks like it built between the 2 trees


It was an old wooden tree stand built between two trees. The recent hunter placed a lock on stand just above the previous stand, I believe taking advantage of the existing spike steps. 

The next day as I was going in to pack out the head and hide, and remove my stand set up, I met the other hunter using the new stand. He was very polite,  a seasoned local resident hunter offering a lot of intel, along with permission to use the lock on. So I think showing him the original respect of not using his stand may have provided some grace going fwd.


----------



## Cwb19 (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice bear congrats


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 9, 2019)

Man great bear!!! Love that V patch!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 10, 2019)

Way to get it done man! That is a great looking bear! I'll bet you were totally smoked the next day after that haul!!! Congrats buddy!!!


----------



## twincedargap (Nov 10, 2019)

Killer Kyle said:


> Way to get it done man! That is a great looking bear! I'll bet you were totally smoked the next day after that haul!!! Congrats buddy!!!


 thanks Kyle. Luckily I had my bear dog, aka Cujo, to tree the bear and help pack out!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 10, 2019)

twincedargap said:


> thanks Kyle. Luckily I had my bear dog, aka Cujo, to tree the bear and help pack out!


Nothing beats a good hound!! A friend of mine recently met you and your dog. You know who he is. He texted me and told me that he recently met a friend of mine. I asked who it was and he said "here is a clue...he is short and has a good judge of character." I was confused. When he told me it was Cujo, I died laughing! Ha! I'm glad to see he is still hitting woods with you. Nothing beats a great companion in the woods!


----------



## Christian hughey (Dec 11, 2019)

twincedargap said:


> Had the privilege to take this sow on Friday afternoon, 6pm.  Hunted a saddle that had white and red oaks, some hickory. Found three piles crusted old scat, one rain melted pile I assumed to be pretty fresh.
> 
> Surprisingly found another hunters vacant lock on stand in my intended spot, so set up 30 yds away since it didn’t appear he had been there recently.
> 
> ...


 Good one!


----------



## Professor (Dec 12, 2019)

Well done and a nice big bear. I am jealous.


----------

